# Wie kann ich *.wma-Dateien in *.mp3 Dateien umwandlen ?



## canonshoot (4. Januar 2004)

*---------------------*

-------------------------------------


----------



## Windowlicker (5. Januar 2004)

Wie wärs denn mit dem gute alten Winamp?

Du mußt das Lied nur abspielen bzw. vorher ein sogenanntes Output-Plugin einstellen (natürlich MP3). Damit wird dein Lied dann in Echtzeit als MP3 gerendert.

Und sonst probier doch einfach mal zu googlen


----------

